# MacBook: A Word of CAUTION



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jun 30, 2007)

*To ALL MacBook Owners:*

I have just experience this and here is my solution and advise:

There is a slight defect in the MacBook FacePlate Design.  If you close the MacBook or apply too much pressure the outer rim can crack the faceplate's edge... you will notice the two protruding stops at the top of the screen where it makes contact; at these two points there is not sufficient support underneath... causing it to indent and eventually crack.

*HINT*: (Be careful, close softly and place a thin layer of foam in between the screen and keyboard for Protection.  Also take care when packing it in your laptop bag, avoid pressure at all costs.)​
Unless you have AppleCare, this could be a costly replacement...(not sure of the price?)

Best,

CaribbeanOS-X


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 30, 2007)

NoteBook ScreenSavrz from Radtech. I have used this for years and have protected my screen. The micro cloth also does a great job cleaning the screen too.


----------



## entropos (Jul 1, 2007)

I put a very thin pad made for the macbook over my keys before closing it and it just kept activating the space bar and trying to log in. Kept losing battery life because the macbook kept cycling on and off in my bag. 
Oh, and I've got a hairline crack about 2.5 inches to the right of the trackpad, showed up about 3 weeks after I got the macbook. 
A little super glue and it's fine. Should I have to superglue a brand new notebook? No, but then again, I'll be putting duct tape on it sooner or later. I'm terribly hard on laptops despite my best efforts.  If I really cared about how my notebook looked I never would have gotten a white one. It's -never- clean. That may have more to do with it getting about 8 to 10 hours of use every day, sure, but being white doesn't help. =)


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jul 2, 2007)

Entropos:

That was the exact dimension and area of the hairline crack i had... design flaw!   

I have nothing else to add but for other MacBook owners to take care and it is preventable with the aforementioned ideas.

Regards,

CaribbeanOS-X


----------



## hawki18 (Jul 4, 2007)

I would hope by now they would have fixed this issue.  They are on the 3rd update of the Mac Book.  I was thinking of picking one up for a second computer, just  might have to wait and see if the fix the issue.


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jul 4, 2007)

I watched the "certified technician" undo the 9 screws, give or take, to remove the complete keyboard, touch-pad and faceplate as a whole unit. _ Indeed, a specialist was needed for this!!!_ 

There just is not sufficient support for the potential pressure.  I've only heard of Entropos and myself so far... other MacBook owners _*please*_ check if you see two indents where the screen stops touch down and let us know.

But i would not wait... i've been more productive and impressed with this little MacBook.

Regards,

CaribbeanOS-X


----------



## fryke (Jul 4, 2007)

Mine doesn't have such a problem. I've got the sturdy old yellowing plate, though.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 6, 2007)

I've got some friction marks there where the "bump stops" on the screen meet the bottom case, but running my fingers over those marks I feel no physical changes -- the case is still flat with no indentions or signs of cracking or indenting.

My MacBook is the recently-released 2007 white Core 2 Duo 2GHz model.  I've owned it for a month or two.


----------

